# Landscape.



## Desdichado

A view of Buttermere in the English Lake District from a photograph a colleague took. 
The original and a virtual framed one. The size is 12" x 9".


----------



## TerryCurley

I could never get tired of seeing your work. This is fantastic...absolutely love it.


----------



## Desdichado

Many thanks Terry. Comments like that make it all worthwhile.


----------



## Liz

Very nice, it looks more like an oil than a watercolor


----------



## Desdichado

Liz said:


> Very nice, it looks more like an oil than a watercolor


Hi Liz. That's possibly because the paper I use is slightly textured and might give a canvas impression. I did one oil painting when I was about ten but never took to oils.
I've never even tried accrylics. Strictly a water man, me. :wink:


----------



## Desdichado

Thought I'd share this with you. This happened by sheer luck and certainly not from any photographic skills (I have none whatsoever lain My painting was on a table near the kitchen window when the sun suddenly came out and shone on it through the leaded windows. The effect was quite amazing, so much so that I had to photograph it. I won't pretend I had much to do with it, but loved the result. :wink:


----------



## abt2k15

actually quite awesome. how do you get such clean pictures of your paintings? when i photograph my acrylics i have to adjust the color because its like 90% of the time way of than in rl.


----------



## Desdichado

abt2k15 said:


> how do you get such clean pictures of your paintings? when i photograph my acrylics i have to adjust the color because its like 90% of the time way of than in rl.


Usually, but not always, I just save as My Pictures and click auto-focus as the camera pics show lighter than they really are. My camera, a Sony Cybershot is a few years old and is okay for all normal usage but is isn't an expensive one.


----------



## Stever

What a beautiful job you've done.
Great work
Stever


----------



## Stever

That is just to cool! The sun of luck to capture that picture.
Steverr


----------



## Desdichado

Thanks Stever. I did the pic, but the sun did the rest. :wink:


----------



## abt2k15

Desdichado said:


> Usually, but not always, I just save as My Pictures and click auto-focus as the camera pics show lighter than they really are. My camera, a Sony Cybershot is a few years old and is okay for all normal usage but is isn't an expensive one.


still dont get it. its absolutely straight. i usually have to decide to climb on something leaving the painting on the floor or directly from easel/ wirkbench. both methods still wont make it easy to get the picture without parallax issues.


----------

